# Anyone have one of these



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Tell me what you think of it.

http://smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=40356


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> Tell me what you think of it.
> 
> http://smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=40356


A Stanwell for 75ish bucks, you can't get hurt there.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

NIce looking pipe! I just picked up a Stanwell Majestic myself and I'm very impressed with how it smokes right out of the box. Better than the new Peterson I just got...although I'm sure I'll be quite pleased with the Pete once it's broken in.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I loved it the first time I saw it then when i looked again it wasn't doing it for me. I looked at again later and loved it more than the first time. I will have to add this sometime.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Highstump said:


> A Stanwell for 75ish bucks, you can't get hurt there.


:tpd: I say if you like it and can afford it then get it! We only live once...p


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I really want to pull the trigger I think I just need the extra push to send me reeling down the cliff towards a new pipe. My problem is I bought a new Savinelli Tundra 320 a couple months ago and I feel hesitant to buy another so soon. Even though money isn't an issue in this case.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Quick_nick said:


> I really want to pull the trigger I think I just need the extra push to send me reeling down the cliff towards a new pipe. My problem is I bought a new Savinelli Tundra 320 a couple months ago and I feel hesitant to buy another so soon. Even though money isn't an issue in this case.


Hey, dude.... it's called an impulse buy for a reason. What, you need me to justify why you should buy something you want for yourself - too bad. I forbid you to buy that pipe.

I think you will be much happier with a nice Canadian or something...


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I really want to pull the trigger I think I just need the extra push to send me reeling down the cliff towards a new pipe. My problem is I bought a new Savinelli Tundra 320 a couple months ago and I feel hesitant to buy another so soon. Even though money isn't an issue in this case.


Best reason I ever found for buying anything is because you want it. :tu

I only buy one or two pipes a year but only because the rotation sits at about 55 pipes now and I figure my cash is better spent on tobacco.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Did I ask you to talk me into buying it, no. I just said I need some extra push; that didn't mean from you or anyone else. Sorry if it looked that way.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i don't have that particular model, but i do have a few stannies & they all smoke well, from the lower grades to the higher grades-i feel safe saying you'll enjoy it-stanwell offers a nice selection in that price range, if that one doesn't grab you the next time you look at it, check out some of their other models


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Good advice, thank you. I do think I will be getting a Stannie in the next few days because I also want to try the x-mas cheer, and what better way than that.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Quick_nick said:


> I really want to pull the trigger I think I just need the extra push to send me reeling down the cliff towards a new pipe. My problem is I bought a new Savinelli Tundra 320 a couple months ago and I feel hesitant to buy another so soon. Even though money isn't an issue in this case.


For me, this brand and this pipe in particular, really are my kind of pipe.
http://www.smokingpipes.com/images/products/002-023-0293.jpg

I have one very similar to this. It is an awesome smoke. The other shapes I smoke have all been easy break-ins and the 2-eggs often have phenomenal grain. Just thought I would whore it up for l'Anatra... since money wasn't an issue:tu


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

HAHAHA, I meant wasn't an issue for a stanwell. I wish I could but I won't be breakin my wallet open that wide anytime soon. Sorry about the confusion. I will be placing an order tonight so I will post the results.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Well someone snagged the pipe I was eyeing so i got this one instead.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=40354

I also picked up a tin of x-mas cheer, GLP Barbary Coast and Abingdon.

They should be here in time for my trip to laughlin. CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Both are great looking, I really love the deep colors


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> Well someone snagged the pipe I was eyeing so i got this one instead.
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=40354
> 
> ...


I prefer the look of this one over the first Stanwell you were considering.

Hope it smokes great!! p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

The blast on your new pipe is nice. Good choice!


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

To be honest I like this one much better as well. I'm really happy some one picked up the other. I've always wanted a dublin like this.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

It disconcertingly makes me think: "Charred testicle". Now let me lay down on the couch and tell you about my mother...


----------

